# exide deep cycle batteries?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone have any experience with them? the ones i was looking at in particular were Exide Orbital's (sealed, spill/leak proof...basically their answer to the YellowTop)

well, i can get them through my job for REAL short money (2 1000CCA, 380amp batteries for $120)...and run an isolator, and mount the second battery in the trunk somewhere. that'd definately prevent any dimming problems i'd ever have. i dont know if my alternator could keep up with charging 2 batteries though. poor little 80amp :/ i may eventually get it rewound for 150-175 amps (that'd give me about 50-60 amps at idle prob, which would help considerably, since i dont drive around at 5000rpm all the time)


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I use one in my 3000GT.. bought it about 3 years ago and haven't had a problem yet. It's basically the same as an Optima and costs just as much.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have an optima red top in my car...its very good. Havn't heard much about the exides


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If you're gonna get (2) 380 amp batteries for $120, and spend money on an isolator $50...why don't you just spend $120 on a 800 cca Optima battery? You save more money that way, and you don't have to worry about extra parts (Isolator).


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> If you're gonna get (2) 380 amp batteries for $120, and spend money on an isolator $50...why don't you just spend $120 on a 800 cca Optima battery? You save more money that way, and you don't have to worry about extra parts (Isolator).



well, the exides are 1100 cca (each) (380 load test amps) for $120. thats why i was lookin into it.

thats my problem though, i've never done a 2battery setup before. i dont even know what an isolator is (aside from that it allows me to run 2 batteries)

either way...the second battery is a last ditch effort.i dont think my alternator would be able to keep up with charging 2 batteries....so i'd have to get a junkyard QG18DE alternator, and have it rewound (i was told it could be rewound for up to 200amps in the small case)...which means more money, which i dont want to spend. i'm hoping the single exide will do it (Exide XCD bumpin, not just the reg orbitals...sorry, didnt make that clear before)


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

i dont mean to interrupt the thread or get kinda off topic...but my lights still dim after i install a new battery and cap...and my 80 amp alternator is 6 months old...so shud i upgrade to an optima battery with one in the trunk...if so..how can i run da connection that would charge both batteries


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> i dont mean to interrupt the thread or get kinda off topic...but my lights still dim after i install a new battery and cap...and my 80 amp alternator is 6 months old...so shud i upgrade to an optima battery with one in the trunk...if so..how can i run da connection that would charge both batteries


did you search? i can guarantee you will find the answers you need :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Jasper said:


> well, the exides are 1100 cca (each) (380 load test amps) for $120. thats why i was lookin into it.
> 
> thats my problem though, i've never done a 2battery setup before. i dont even know what an isolator is (aside from that it allows me to run 2 batteries)
> 
> either way...the second battery is a last ditch effort.i dont think my alternator would be able to keep up with charging 2 batteries....so i'd have to get a junkyard QG18DE alternator, and have it rewound (i was told it could be rewound for up to 200amps in the small case)...which means more money, which i dont want to spend. i'm hoping the single exide will do it (Exide XCD bumpin, not just the reg orbitals...sorry, didnt make that clear before)


And Isolator kind works like a fuse but for batteries. Its a "save your ass" part that I would recommend having if you decide to go with 2 batteries.

As far as the batteries go, If they are 1100 cca, just get one and get your alternator rewound. Thats the best thing you could do. You might spend a little more, but its cleaner, safer, and works better.

Just my $.02


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> And Isolator kind works like a fuse but for batteries. Its a "save your ass" part that I would recommend having if you decide to go with 2 batteries.
> 
> As far as the batteries go, If they are 1100 cca, just get one and get your alternator rewound. Thats the best thing you could do. You might spend a little more, but its cleaner, safer, and works better.
> 
> Just my $.02


know anyone that does good work?
i need to retain the stock alternator housing...and the stock pulley/mounting location. i dont want to run new belts or a custom mount for it. i've only gone by what i've been told as far as getting it rewound.

curious, you dont think my alternator could keep up with a 900-1100cca battery ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jasper said:


> know anyone that does good work?
> i need to retain the stock alternator housing...and the stock pulley/mounting location. i dont want to run new belts or a custom mount for it. i've only gone by what i've been told as far as getting it rewound.
> 
> curious, you dont think my alternator could keep up with a 900-1100cca battery ?


Well it all depends. I mean you can't be sitting at idle with your system blaring and expect to have fully charged batteries. But while cruising it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

